# BB Takes the Breed on Day 1 of the Cumberland, MD shows



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I have three days of shows this weekend, and we have started out strong. She showed very well. I was hoping she may have gotten a group placement but it was not to be. 

Maybe tomorrow will be her day. We also have owner handler series (also on Sunday), so BB if she wins the breed will be in two groups.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations on taking breed and good luck the rest of the weekend! Can't wait for results!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, I will update when I get back to the hotel tonight. I show a friend's Boston Terrier today at 8:30, if she wins then she will finish her championship. Then BB shows at I think 1:45 but we are after about 30+ other dogs, so it won't be till after 2.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck today!  Taking breed is fantastic!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Thanks, I will update when I get back to the hotel tonight. I show a friend's Boston Terrier today at 8:30, if she wins then she will finish her championship. Then BB shows at I think 1:45 but we are after about 30+ other dogs, so it won't be till after 2.


Good luck with your friends Boston and good luck to you and Miss BB!!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck today!

If you have some downtime, I bet the fall foliage is lovely in western MD.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, yeah the show site is surrounded by mountains so it is very pretty. I finished my friends dog. Just waiting around for the weim ring to start.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB took breed again today. She also got owner handler group 3.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks, a Siberian won Reserve BIS yesterday just thought you would like that. The same Sibe placed in the group I believe, might have been second (boxer won it).


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Thanks, a Siberian won Reserve BIS yesterday just thought you would like that. The same Sibe placed in the group I believe, might have been second (boxer won it).


Well thanks for sharing! That's pretty awesome! However, I'd rather see a friend (you) win it over some random Siberian!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! What's next for you and BB?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Well thanks for sharing! That's pretty awesome! However, I'd rather see a friend (you) win it over some random Siberian!


His name was Ch. Kontoki's Isaiah Little Prayer For You. 

Next for me and BB is today, then next weekend at the Leesburg, VA shows.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks. Abbylynn.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> His name was Ch. Kontoki's Isaiah Little Prayer For You.


Kontoki Kennels and Tommy O. He won the working group breeder honor at Eukanuba last year. Kontoki is out in western PA. That's pretty nifty! I've seen the dog and know of him well. Still would have rather had you win it .


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

:clap2:

Today was an awesome day. It started with BB winning breed in the morning, and therefore winning owner handler breed. It was only uphill from there. In the owner handler group which was this afternoon she took a group 1. Luckily I had a little break to catch my breath. She showed awesome once again and took a Group 3 in the regular groups. The only thing that would have been icing on the cake would have been an owner handler BIS, but it was not to be the pomeranian won it. That was ok though the pom really was a little showman. This was probably my best overall weekend yet.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome! Good luck next weekend and safe travels.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Awesome! Good luck next weekend and safe travels.


Thanks, we are heading back now, be a little less than a 4 hour drive home. Yeah next weekend will be tougher, the number 2 weim in the country will be there. I will also have at least 4 dogs to show including a 6 month old engie, it will be her first show.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations on your wins today! And Wow! What a busy schedule you have! Good luck and safe traveling for the upcoming show. I would be a nervous wreck knowing the number 2 Weim in the country was there.  But ... then again I don't show.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Congratulations on your wins today! And Wow! What a busy schedule you have! Good luck and safe traveling for the upcoming show. I would be a nervous wreck knowing the number 2 Weim in the country was there.  But ... then again I don't show.


I am not nervous about her, she's not unbeatable, but it is hard. Yeah I have one more show this month (next weekend), two next month and one in December (I am bringing out one of my bulldog girls for this show too).


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations on your wins!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations on an awesome day!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all, just about home now.


----------

